# [SOLVED] ati 2.28.8 fglrx

## dirkfanick

Hi!

I am trying to bring up gl on a radeon9200 (r280).

It is not supported by the current drivers in portage (only r600 and above).

I read that the 8.28.8 driver supports it but it is not in portage.

I found this ebuild via google but it is outdated:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild

the binary installer shows this:

```
sh ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run              

Creating directory fglrx-install

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8...............

==================================================

 ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager 

==================================================

Detected configuration:

Architecture: i686 (32-bit)

which: no XFree86 in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)

X Server: unable to detect

Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install

```

Any ideas or overlays?Last edited by dirkfanick on Mon Feb 06, 2012 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

how about doing the radeon driver with KMS ?

radeon

Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon based video chips, everything from Radeon 7000 to Radeon HD 5890 series. Part of xf86-video-ati

----------

## Gusar

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> It is not supported by the current drivers in portage (only r600 and above).

 

Err, what? The radeon driver (xf86-video-ati) supports all radeons.

As for fglrx, don't bother. Even if you can get that version somewhere, you'll need to downgrade to a really old X and kernel, and even then it'll only work on a full moon and if the planets align properly.

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Quote:*   

> The radeon driver (xf86-video-ati) supports all radeons. 

 

But not opengl - only mesa-software-gl.

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

> how about doing the radeon driver with KMS ?

 

How do I do this?

----------

## Gusar

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> But not opengl - only mesa-software-gl.

 

Of course also OpenGL.

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> How do I do this?

 

You activate KMS in the kernel (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y).

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo

You will need firmware 

```
emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

Important Linux kernel config parameters to enable radeon-KMS

I have ATI 4850 and this is my config with git-sources 3.3_rc2 

```
CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set
```

```
CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R700_rlc.bin"
```

replace the

```
 radeon/R700_rlc.bin
```

 with the correct firmware for your card. Yours is R200 chip.

so look for something with that name in /lib/firmware/radeon

----------

## dirkfanick

Done.

But after 

eselect opengl set ati

I get with glxgears / glxinfo:

```
glxgears 

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  136 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  12

  Current serial number in output stream:  12

```

----------

## Ant P.

Uninstall fglrx completely and then put your eselect-opengl back to the correct setting.

----------

## dirkfanick

Solved by this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Important Linux kernel config parameters to enable radeon-KMS 
> 
> I have ATI 4850 and this is my config with git-sources 3.3_rc2 
> ...

 

Maybe not as fast as with windows  - but opengl works.

THANKS!

----------

